# Un utente semi-nuovo implorante aiuto

## Leonzio

Salve a tutti voi, sono un utente semi-nuovo e vorrei rifare il tagliando, cest-at-dire ho usato Gentoo prima del 2004 e non poi, per ragioni che non sto qui a spiegare ma che purtroppo mi limitano in maniera sostanziale.

Ancora non ho installato un'altra versione di Gentoo, perché mi bloccano ogni volta i ricordi di anni fa e non vorrei distruggere alcune cosette dei miei altri Pinguini vivi e semivivi che tengo nel computer.

Sono, come avrete capito, un pasticcione.

E non lavoro nell'ambito dell'IT (vabbe', sono pure semi-disoccupato).

Prima di installare Gentoo, per il momento dovrò ricominciare a studiare, lo so.

Tuttavia, vorrei sapere in primo luogo se esistono delle risorse cartacee acquistabili, preferibilmente in italiano: per i miei occhi sarebbe meglio che ci fossero.

Del pari, ho notato in qua e là delle imprecisioni di lingua nella documentazione in linea.

Per adesso, umanista rotto, posso dare una mano a rendere meno "brutto" l'italiano della documentazione, secondo le mie attuali limitate velocità di crociera.

Si è capito che mi innamorai di Gentoo e che vorrei riallacciare, piano piano, questo rapporto?

Confido nel vostro sostegno e nella vostra pazienza.

Grazie.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti voi, sono un utente semi-nuovo e vorrei rifare il tagliando, cest-at-dire ho usato Gentoo prima del 2004 e non poi, per ragioni che non sto qui a spiegare ma che purtroppo mi limitano in maniera sostanziale.

 

Ciao Leonzio, bentornato!  :Very Happy: 

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Tuttavia, vorrei sapere in primo luogo se esistono delle risorse cartacee acquistabili, preferibilmente in italiano: per i miei occhi sarebbe meglio che ci fossero.

 

Più che acquistabili, direi "stampabili": Manuale Gentoo - in un'unica pagina in versione facile da stampare (anche per l'altra documentazione, basta cliccare sul link "Stampa" in alto a destra di ogni documento).

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Del pari, ho notato in qua e là delle imprecisioni di lingua nella documentazione in linea.
> 
> Per adesso, umanista rotto, posso dare una mano a rendere meno "brutto" l'italiano della documentazione, secondo le mie attuali limitate velocità di crociera.
> ...

 

Uhm... Essendo attuale responsabile della traduzione in italiano della documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo, ovviamente ti chiedo qualche riscontro oggettivo: la tua lettura dei documenti risale ancora al 2004? Sappi che negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo, da quando sono subentrato al precedente responsabile Marco Mascherpa, le traduzioni sono state riviste in modo abbastanza radicale (dal mio punto di vista, e confermo che alcune guide erano in un italiano inquietante  :Shocked:  ).

Ti chiedo gentilmente, visto che comunque dovrai farlo, di leggerle e di segnalare eventuali imprecisioni, anomalie, errori, ecc.:

o via e-mail iscrivendoti alla Mailing List gentoo-docs-it@lists.gentoo.org

o via e-mail direttamente a me: scen@gentoo.org

o nella discussione dedicata qui nel Forum italiano

Grazie 1000, e buona nuova avventura con Gentoo  :Cool: 

----------

## Leonzio

Grazie, grazie.  :Very Happy: 

==Parziale==

La documentazione cartacea.

Ho visto che i pdf non sono allineati (sbaglio?).

Questo dovrebbe essere fatto, no?

Davvero, meno sto con gli occhi al PC, meglio sto e più mi dureranno i miei poveri occhietti.  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La documentazione cartacea.
> 
> Ho visto che i pdf non sono allineati (sbaglio?).
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Shocked: 

PDF? Non allineati? A cosa ti riferisci?

----------

## mack1

Ciao, ho visto sul forum internazionale che, un ex dev di gentoo, ha scritto una guida (Linux SEA) su linux "Operating System" usando Gentoo come esempio di distribuzione linux.

http://swift.siphos.be/linux_sea/linux_sea.pdf

Non è in italiano ed è un pdf (lo puoi stampare), però ha un approccio semplice e contiene molti esempi pratici (comandi/script/come_compilarsi_un_kernel_ad_hoc/partizionamento_e_filesystem/portage/use/ecc), forse ti può aiutare ad ampliare le informazioni della documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo.

Ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Scen wrote:*   

>        
> 
> PDF? Non allineati? A cosa ti riferisci?

 

ho come il sospetto che si riferisca ai PDF delle guide di gentoo.it   :Rolling Eyes: 

e non posso nemmeno dare torto a Leonzio sulla questione della leggibilità di tali documenti visto che i caratteri del sito si leggono molto a fatica (sono piccolissimi) su un vetusto 14", figuriamoci per chi ha un LCD 17" o più.

sta situazione si sta trasformando in una piaga purrolenta, solo in questo mese è già la 6^ volta che leggo qui sul forum o su IRC che la gente segue le guide di gentoo.it (spero non quelle del 2004/2005 sigh!) e millanta problemi di installazione/funzionamento; se si continua di questo passo perderemo tutti i nuovi arrivati a discapito della crescita della community.

p.s.: la community tedesca, spagnola e francese stanno registrando un'impennata vertiginosa di nuove matricole, mentre noi italiani stiamo registrando un fortissimo calo...   :Confused:  il fatto si commenta da solo.

----------

## Scen

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ho come il sospetto che si riferisca ai PDF delle guide di gentoo.it  
> 
> e non posso nemmeno dare torto a Leonzio sulla questione della leggibilità di tali documenti visto che i caratteri del sito si leggono molto a fatica (sono piccolissimi) su un vetusto 14", figuriamoci per chi ha un LCD 17" o più.
> 
> sta situazione si sta trasformando in una piaga purrolenta, solo in questo mese è già la 6^ volta che leggo qui sul forum o su IRC che la gente segue le guide di gentoo.it (spero non quelle del 2004/2005 sigh!) e millanta problemi di installazione/funzionamento; se si continua di questo passo perderemo tutti i nuovi arrivati a discapito della crescita della community.
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

morellik! A rapporto!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Leonzio

==Sul formato della documentazione== 

Allora, forse erano le guide di Gentoo.it quelle a cui facevo riferimento.

Però, sinceramente, non mi ricordavo dell'esistenza di queste guide.

Anche cinque anni fa, questo mi ricordo, era qui su Gentoo.org che venivo a imparare. Gentoo.it esisteva cinque anni fa?

Ci sono andato adesso e non mi piace molto quel sito, l'ho visto poco funzionale, ma de gustibus...

Forse, il che è più probabile, ho fatto un po' di confusione tra le differenti risorse accumulatesi e affastellatesi nel mio testolino.

Forse, ma aiutatemi voi a capire, anche qui una volta c'erano le guide in pdf e mi sono rimaste in testa, dando per scontato che esistessero ancora.

Con un'influenza addosso da un mese, che mi debilita, che i medici non riescono a trattare (non capiscono nemmeno se si tratti di un attacco virale o di altro tipo) e che mi preoccupa, un lavoro da consegnare ormai da una settimana, credo di avere fatto una gran bella confusione e un gran bel pasticcio, scusate.

Posto ciò, continuo a dire che le guide dovrebbero essere rese in formato "cartaceo".

La lettura della documentazione on line non è proprio il massimo.

Anche stampandole, come avete indicato e abbiamo visto, non vengono proprio bene.

Occorre una versione "libraria", tale da poter permettere a chiunque di prendere il pdf, portarlo in una copisteria e farselo stampare in un formato maneggevole.

Già la documentazione è di per sé un problema per chi l'affronta per la prima volta.

Permettiamone la lettura in tutta tranquillità.

Il formato A4 non è proprio maneggevole: si perdono pagine, si sciupano le stampe e così via.

La mia proposta vera e propria?

Il print-on-demand.

Su questo aspetto invito a riflettere e a non rispondere subito. Lo si consideri, lo si soppesi con calma, poiché le implicazioni sono multiple.

==La lingua==

Ho riletto un po' qua e là e ci sono delle imperfezioni.

Per far intendere un po' come dovrebbe essere messa meglio la lingua (ortografia e sintassi), prendo a pretesto una risorsa di questo sottoforum.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html

Forse è meglio che sia scritta come metto qui sotto (lo dico senza acrimonia, ma per pura pignoleria e per ragioni di didattica).

```
Linee guida

Dato l'enorme successo del forum italofono, per tenere le cose un po' in ordine ora ci sono queste linee guida come riferimento, in gran parte tratte da quelle generali ma con alcune particolarità riguardanti specificamente questo forum.

   1. USATE IL BUONSENSO:

          * Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette.

   2. LA DOCUMENTAZIONE PRIMA DI TUTTO:

          * Controllate che alla vostra domanda non sia stata data già risposta nella documentazione - Leggete la documentazione prima di postare. Gentoo Linux ha un'ottima biblioteca "personale", sia in italiano sia in inglese. Sono disponibili inoltre diverse F.A.Q.: probabilmente la vostra risposta è già qui (FAQ ufficiale Gentoo tradotta in italiano). Per favore, leggete la documentazione prima di postare qualsiasi domanda: molti dei quesiti posti su questo forum possono essere risolti con un po' di tempo perso leggendo una guida...

   3. LA RICERCA SUL FORUM:

          * Controllate che l'argomento che vi interessa non sia già stato trattato - Cercate prima di postare. Il vostro problema potrebbe già avere un thread. Se volete cercare solo nel forum italiano usate la ricerca completa e selezionate il forum italiano (i vari forum nazionali non sono compresi nella ricerca "All available" e devono essere selezionati esplicitamente). Non abbiate paura di riesumare una vecchio thread. I post che trattano argomenti già in discussione verranno chiusi in quanto duplicati oppure aggiunti al precedente topic, questo per evitare di ripetere le stesse cose e per agevolare chi in futuro farà una ricerca relativa alla stessa problematica.

   4. COME E COSA POSTARE:

          * Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibilmente corretto (evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS). Ricordatevi di specificare tutte le informazioni necessarie a risolvere il vostro problema. In caso di dubbio, postate più informazioni possibili.

            Per esempio, specificate l'architettura usata, la versione del programma, quella del compilatore, il testo del messaggio di errore (almeno una ventina di righe...), i comandi che avete eseguito, i log, le condizioni in cui si verifica il problema, eventuali particolarità della vostra configurazione hardware o software etc. etc...

            Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi se non postate le informazioni necessarie.

          * Usate il BBCode - Il BBCode può rendere il post più leggibile, il che non fa male. Usare il BBcode aumenta la possibilità che qualcuno decida di leggere il vostro post e quindi di aiutarvi.

   5. SEMPLICI PRECETTI SU COME SCEGLIERE IL SOGGETTO DI UN THREAD:

          * Scegliete un buon soggetto - Descrivete il vostro problema brevemente nel vostro soggetto. Nel caso in cui il problema venga risolto, aggiungete un TAG [risolto] al vostro titolo (ciò semplificherà notevolmente le ricerche per gli utenti in futuro). In particolare gli utenti AMD64, PPC, SPARC, sono invitati a esplicitare chiaramente e subito l'architettura sulla quale incontrano per evitare che gli vengano dati inutili consigli che funzionerebbero solo su x86.

          * Per rendere più comprensibili i titoli dei post e per facilitare la ricerca, siete invitati ad utilizzare uno dei tag ufficiali presenti in questa lista. (Eventualmente potete usare anche più di un tag se lo ritenete necessario).

   6. DOVE POSTARE, OVVERO GUIDA ALLE SEZIONI DEL FORUM:

          * La sezione italiana del forum di Gentoo è organizzata in tre diversi forum.

            La sezione principale del forum è riservata alle richieste di supporto e a topic tecnici strettamente legati a Gentoo.

            Per tutte le discussioni di più ampio respiro o per qualsiasi discussione inerente all'informatica e a GNU/*nix usate il Forum di discussione.

            La documentazione generata dagli utenti italiani del forum viene raccolta nel forum destinato alla Documentazione.

            Siete pregati di indirizzare i vostri post nella sezione del forum opportuna.

          * Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non è una richiesta di supporto tecnico, non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.

            Le richieste di supporto per altre distribuzioni verranno chiuse: questo forum offre supporto solo ed esclusvamente alla distribuzione Gentoo (sono però tollerate discussioni di carattere generico, comparazioni e impressioni).

            Se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo, usate per favore il sottoforum "Forum di discussione". La tolleranza verso gli argomenti considerati OT potrebbe variare in base alla situazione del forum. Siete invitati ad automoderarvi e ad utilizzare il buonsenso prima di postare.

   7. REGOLE DI BUONA EDUCAZIONE DA RISPETTARE SUL FORUM GENTOO:

          * Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore; se dovete aggiungere informazioni prima che sia passato questo tempo è preferibile che editiate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate.

          * Restate in topic - Un thread, un topic, una discussione. Aprite un nuovo thread per ogni nuova domanda o nuovo problema che possa sorgere... Non continuate su un thread se quello che state postando non c'entra niente con la domanda o con il problema iniziale. Non aprite discussioni contenenti domande multiple scollegate tra di loro.

          * Nessun attacco personale - Può capitare, sopratutto con argomenti OT, che vengano espresse opinioni personali. Per favore cercate di rispettare non solo la vostra opinione ma anche quella altrui. Insulti e minacce rivolti ad altri utenti del forum non saranno tollerati. Spero che non sarà un problema.

          * Non discutete di attività illegali - Il server si trova negli USA e tutti noi sappiamo quanto in fretta si possono incontrare guai legali apparentemente assurdi. Qualunque discussione riguardante pratiche illegali negli USA potrebbe venire cancellata senza avviso, se ritenuto opportuno.
```

Niente di grave, soltanto alcune piccole imperfezioni, e forse, anzi sicuramente ve ne sono delle altre.

----------

## Leonzio

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ciao, ho visto sul forum internazionale che, un ex dev di gentoo, ha scritto una guida (Linux SEA) su linux "Operating System" usando Gentoo come esempio di distribuzione linux.
> 
> http://swift.siphos.be/linux_sea/linux_sea.pdf
> 
> Non è in italiano ed è un pdf (lo puoi stampare), però ha un approccio semplice e contiene molti esempi pratici (comandi/script/come_compilarsi_un_kernel_ad_hoc/partizionamento_e_filesystem/portage/use/ecc), forse ti può aiutare ad ampliare le informazioni della documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo.
> ...

 

Me lo sto leggendo e mi sembra molto "carino", anche per lo stile.  :Smile: 

Sono d'accordo con te, Mack, è fatto molto bene, è chiaro, è didascalico. 

Provo a contattare l'autore?

Potrei tradurlo.

Sempre che l'autore lo desideri...  :Wink: 

----------

## Leonzio

Sono in contatto con l'Autore della guida qui sopra ricordata.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Sono in contatto con l'Autore della guida qui sopra ricordata.

  Grande!!

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao!

Nessuna nuova su una traduzione?

E' un lavoro immane, lo so... ma ci sono novità?

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

